# Help nom de mon contact messages apple watch



## pierro1500 (24 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un petit problème avec mon application Messages: en effet, aujourd'hui, on m'a envoyé un message mais au lieu du nom du contact j'ai eu son numéro. Pourtant, dans mes contacts, le nom du contact est bien là avec le même numéro. Comment corrige-t-on ce petit bug?


----------



## belzebuteu (24 Décembre 2015)

Peut être un petit démarrage. Ca ne lui fait pas de mal de temps en temps (Windows??? ^^)


----------



## pierro1500 (24 Décembre 2015)

J'ai redemarré ma montre et toujours rien... je l'ai fait pourtant cette aprèm en me disant que ça allait marcher mais non toujours pas le numéro est présent au lieu du nom du contact


----------



## belzebuteu (24 Décembre 2015)

as tu essayé via siri de lui envoyer un sms (en l'appelant par le nom de contact)? Il te le trouve?


----------



## pierro1500 (25 Décembre 2015)

J'ai essayé via Siri cela ne marche pas...


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2016)

Essaie de supprimer puis recréer ce contact sur ton iPhone pour voir  si ça ne le fait qu'avec ce contact spécifique, ça vaut la peine d'essayer.


----------



## Mageekmomo (22 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'une solution a été trouvée ? J'ai le même problème :-(


----------



## andr3 (20 Décembre 2016)

Up!

Avant le changement d'iPhone 6+ vers 7, les noms étaient affichés correctement dans l'app messages de l'Apple watch.

Depuis, les contacts sont identifiés par leur numéro de mobile et lorsque je veux faire un message, le seul contact disponible c'est moi!

Solution?


----------

